# My Fallout 3 Save Games on RapidShare



## Black Panther (Mar 7, 2009)

I uploaded 11 saves on rapidshare, for a friend who already played FO3 on the 360 and recently bought it for the pc.

Thought that since they're there, I'd also give the links out here just in case anyone needs some save games.

They are for the base game + Operation Anchorage.

I also have Mart's Mutant Mod (which you can download from http://www.fallout3nexus.com), but the saves should still function if you don't download it.

I'm not sure if they work if you don't have Operation Anchorage though.

Anyway, here are the links:

http://rapidshare.com/files/206028640/Save_743_-_Guenhwyvar__Bailey_s_Crossroads__141.43.54.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037489/Save_660_-_Guenhwyvar__My_Megaton_House__127.01.29.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037491/Save_413_-_Guenhwyvar__CO_Quarters__84.54.51.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037492/Save_432_-_Guenhwyvar__The_Capital_Wasteland__89.19.14.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037493/Save_448_-_Guenhwyvar__Vault_106_Entrance__91.45.33.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037494/Save_431_-_Guenhwyvar__Big_Town__Town_Hall__89.12.59.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037495/Save_456_-_Guenhwyvar__Paradise_Falls__92.58.16.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037496/Save_504_-_Guenhwyvar__Canterbury_Commons__105.06.55.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037497/Save_538_-_Guenhwyvar__Evergreen_Mills_Bazaar__109.26.46.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037498/Save_545_-_Guenhwyvar__Gold_Ribbon_Grocers__111.29.05.fos

http://rapidshare.com/files/206037499/Save_729_-_Guenhwyvar__Raven_Rock_-_Level_3__137.30.38.fos


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 21, 2009)

Um, I'm curious to know if anyone tried any of these out and whether they worked okay for you?

Did you like?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

which one of the saves is the latest?


----------



## DaveK (Mar 21, 2009)

Save 743 I'm assuming lol


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> which one of the saves is the latest?



Yes Save 743, it's the first one on the list.

During that save though you still have got the chance to explore the whole FO3 world because I'm not far enough in the main quest to make the game quit on you.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

thanx


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 21, 2009)

Please tell me if you like or not.

To use, just copy the saves into Documents/MyGames/Fallout/Saves if you play without Live.
If you play with Live just plop them into Documents/MyGames/Fallout/Saves/_[your live username folder]_


----------



## Black Panther (May 13, 2009)

*Update!!*

Another save - this time from the depths of The Pitt!  (150+ game hours)

Like the previous ones, character's my avatar (luck had it I managed to create my real face... )

Enjoy - thanks/feedback appreciated!


http://rapidshare.com/files/232600515/Save_938_-_Guenhwyvar__Abandoned_Area__151.17.13.fos


----------



## Black Panther (May 14, 2009)

Right before activating the Purifier...

http://rapidshare.com/files/2329170...ar__Jefferson_Memorial_Rotunda__156.34.49.fos


----------



## Der Gogh (Nov 6, 2009)

*Saves*

Hi

Is it possible for you to email me the saved game right before activating the Purifier... I accidentally deleted mine and want to continue with the mod for Broken steel.  you can use ellraven@gmail.com.


----------



## voughtrazer (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys do you know where can i get the fully completed saved game?? is because i passed all the quests and explored all of the places but the problem is that i just need 1 more bobblehead that is the one inside the vault 101...btw i already did the part in which amata needs my help.. but i didnt know that the bobblehead was inside vault 101... please i need your help guy because i dont want to start the game from 0 just because of a bobblehead....


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 28, 2010)

I think if you get a fully completed save game you'd still not be able to access the bobblehead inside vault 101.



Spoiler



vault 101 remains closed even after you 'finish' the game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! I might reinstall FO3 now


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 29, 2010)

lol saved games from a girl


_lol had to say it_


----------



## FrankFricovsky (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok i got the dlc and everything but i crash upon opening save 966 or 996 something like that before the purfire thingy  Any help?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2010)

I always find it fun to start from a random save from someone else.  Might give it a try.


----------

